# Ale & Quail- Bottoms Up



## bottle man (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi, just came across these two acls and was looking for some info as far as rare or common and a value. I dont collect acls and I am interested in selling. Thanks for any info. Kevin


----------



## bottle man (Dec 4, 2011)

The first one reads Ale & Quail Beverages property of Coca Cola Bottlind Co Bidgeton NJ. The second reads Bottoms Up Beverages Produced by Tri-State Flavor Company Division of Quaker State Coca Cola Bottling Company.


----------



## bottle man (Dec 4, 2011)

3


----------



## bottle man (Dec 4, 2011)

4


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Dec 5, 2011)

The Ale and quail bottle is very intresting, I find old ale bottles from bridgeton nj all the time, but have never seen that one before.


----------



## epackage (Dec 5, 2011)

I see the ale & quail on e-bay alot, I think it's normally listed as being from the 1980's....Jim


----------



## epackage (Dec 5, 2011)

Sorry I'm wrong on the date thing, they also made them in green and they're from the 50's and 60's....Jim


----------



## Ratzilla (Dec 9, 2011)

I've seen at least 5 different styles of Ale & Quail - one older style from the late 40's-early 50's, then four variations of the label you show, clear & emerald green in both 6 and 10 oz.   6 ouncers are pretty common(at least here in south Jersey), easily obtainable for $5 - $10.  10 ouncers are quite a bit scarcer but probably not much more valuable...


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 17, 2013)

There is just something about the odd name of this brand. I just got back from visiting my dad who lives near Bridgeton, NJ, and after I got the later version of the Ale And Quail bottle last year, I had to try to find some of the older ones, which I lucked out and did, three different variations in fact. The one on the far left is from 1952 and has a much lighter wreath on the front along with light green information on the back, the next one also a 1952 has a darker green wreath (with no wreathes on the shoulder) and has dark green information on the back (and different information from the other two to boot), and finally the last one is a 1953 with the darker green wreath, wreathes on the shoulder, and back to the same information and color on the back as the first one. I'm guessing the no wreath might have been one that they tried out and only kept certain aspects from. Still looking for a green glass version of the later bottle, and the earlier bottles if there is one, and one of the 10oz versions. Maybe next year.


----------



## epackage (Jul 17, 2013)

Nice grouping Morb...


----------

